# Weekend Summer Trout, 8/15 AuSable, Bigger and Badder, and of course, C&R ON THE FLY!



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Well in the first half hour I got this nice 20" pig after a few very nice runs and a jump.








Then Mike gets a nice 14.5" fish and we're getting really pumped now cause we've had alot of hits already.








Then I get this nice 14-15" fish








Then Mike gets a nice 15" fish but it slips out of his hands before we can get a pic.
Then I get this nice little 13" brownie.








And then at the last leg of our 2 hours of fishing, Mike loses his fly to a tree. So I have had enough fun for the night and just hand him my 7wt so he does not have to retie and I watch him fish. Second cast, this nice 20" pig.








Then we called it a night. 6 fish, 2 hours, 20 or so hits and the night was still young....


----------



## Sturgeon-man (Mar 31, 2002)

Dandy's Tim, real nice fish, Mice or streamers??


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks like you had a real good night Tim. I hope tonight is as productive as last night!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)




----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Nice fish!


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

Tim, I'm Still Geeked from last night......hehe Its kinda funny how i thought August to be a slow month for fishing. Last night changed my mind!! Thanks for showing me how its done and letting me use your 7wt.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

That's some excellent fishing. I agree, August sucks.


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

Mice and streamers!!! Speaking of which, when you gonna get some free time? We need to make a trip out and I've got plenty of sinkers ready for ya too.


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

Good job guys, I'm looking at the weather right now and it looks like you outta slay them again tonight especially if you hit new water. I'd havta say that the rain helped out the fish movements or something to that effect.

Fishing has ben red hot the past couple of weeks. too bad I spend 50-60 hours at work! 

Sept 8-10th mark your calendars guys, I'm talking low pressure and no moon! here I come!!


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

I went up again tonight with my buddy steve and had two hits at a different spot. Every bend we to had a cabin with a flood light on....grrrrr. We only had two good hits thats all. 

I stopped by where Ladykilller and riveboy were fishing and they had gotten a 13" 16" and 17" so far tonight and they were still fishing.


----------



## Jackster1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Great report!


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Very nice looking fish!
Hey Mike that one fish appears to have a damaged eye, or is it just the angle of the shot?
Someday I hope to catch a beauty like those fish.
Next to brookies I think browns are great!


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

Trout, i didn't notice it until i saw the pic, yesterday. It looks like its damaged to me but it could be a weird camera angle. It was funny, when we landed the smaller ones 13-15" before we shined the light on them we would say i hope its a brookie. lol


----------



## WEEZER (Feb 1, 2000)

That's all they ended up with last night, I'm heading up afterwork to hit some new night water with Ladykiller. It's that spot where we had really good luck with streamers this spring.


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

You guys should be able to pop a few 20's there...hehe...I'm more excited than when i got my Buck. Hopefully i will be up there during the week. I'm thinking about trying that area where i broke my 6wt. (below the Bridge) Good Luck tonight!!


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

kienbaumer
We didnt fish much longer after you guys left. Im hoping Tim will post the pics when he gets home. Good Luck Weezer wish I could make it!


----------



## brmara (Feb 21, 2002)

Weezer/Riverboy,

Let me know when you guys are going back up to the SB - I'll go with you and maybe we can actually meet!

I'd like to hit some smallies this week too - let me know if you are interested and what night would be good.

Brian


----------



## Ladykiller (Jul 22, 2000)

grrrr....sep 8-10 sucks! sun, mon, tues!!! that following wknd though looks promising though. maybe right before the "no moon" too.

brmara .... as for new peeps coming up to learn mousin, groups of two seem to be working best and the "no moon" period will have all the mousers out. Chances are i'll be tagging up with mike, scott, or rick...not sure yet but I'm done training new mousers for the year, there is not alot of mousin season left in my opinion.


----------



## riverboy (Mar 20, 2002)

I agree Tim those days are no good for me either! But Ill definitly be there the weekend before and after! 

brmara
Pretty busy this week possibly next week Monday for smallies. Let me know!


----------



## kienbaumer (Jan 29, 2001)

I'm up from the weekend before, after and a couple days in between....o wait should salmon start on the east side by then...o well i just won't sleep.


----------

